# pellet size vs fish size



## fjohnny (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi guys, what NLS pellet size do you feed your bigger haps. I have a mostly hap tank (all male) that the largest fish is around 8inches, rest are around 6 inches. I have been feed them NLS 1mm pellets from the begining where they were young.
I feed them once a day for around 30-40 sec. they go crazy when eating. But alot of pellets do end up hitting the gravel/sand but my fossos when finished eating from the top they turn the sand upside down looking for food. So, I should not worry about alot of pellets getting in the sand ...

Not sure how long I can keep feeding 1mm NLS pellets soon my haps will reach 10inch or more, any thoughts?


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

I wouldn't worry too much about the size if you have a cleanup crew though conditioning big fish for breeding -if that's the goal- might be better with a larger pellet. Formulated diets are very nutrient dense so they can/will survive just fine, compared to wild counterparts which are constantly searching for feed, even on a 1 mm pellet.

I've been feeding a hap/mbuna aquarium with a mix of 1 mm and 3 mm pellets. Seems to work fine for the larger and smaller fish. No substrate or substrate turning fish but a pair of Syno. multipunctatus do the cleanup.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I was wondering about NLS pellets too. I feed the 1mm and my fish are getting in the 5-6 inch range.

I like the idea of mixing small and larger pellets, I have fish that feed from the bottom too. I am sure most of my haps/peacocks would grab the larger pellets and let the small ones drop.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

i have been feeding mine nothing but 1mm al theire lives and as well some have reched the 5 and 6 inch range with no problems i dont think the size would matter too much...not to mention ure safer goin with smaller if u have smaller fish in their with and they can still eat it and not get bloated easily


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

From what I understand even the larger fish do fine with only 1mm NLS pellets (I buy it by the bucket) but just the other day I was in a new LSF, and wanting to give them some business, bought a jar of NLS 3mm pellets. I too worried about smaller fish maybe choking on the bigger pellets but so far there hasn't been a problem with me feeding both sizes. I really think the larger fish appreciate it and I'm not using as much of the 1mm size.


----------

